# Search For Irish Rescue Crew



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

One of four crew members from a missing coastguard helicopter has been rescued off the west coast of the Republic of Ireland.
The man is understood to be in a critical condition. 
Those on board lost contact at about 01:00 local time on Tuesday.
Debris have been spotted in the water and a search by helicopters, an Aer Corps plane, the Irish navy and local fishing boats is focusing six miles to the west of Blacksod in County Mayo.
The aircraft was providing cover for another coastguard helicopter on a mission when contact was lost.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-39264233


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Our thoughts are with them all.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Likewise, my thoughts are with them and I pray that the remaining crew will be found and rescued.

Taff


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/coast-guard-helicopter-goes-missing-10023312

RIP


----------



## stehogg (Mar 14, 2016)

*Search for Irish rescue crew*

Its times like this when it brings home how unselfish these crew members are ,they are to be admired and lets hope there will be some good news shortly/


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

This is a particularly sad time for we Waterford people, because Dara Fitzpatrick was for years the captain of the SAR helicopter operating out of Waterford. The airport is only ten minutes from my home, and we see the chopper flying overhead almost daily, mostly on exercises, often on real rescues off the quite dangerous south east coast. Captain Fitzpatrick was famous here, and we were all proud that the first woman SAR captain was one of us. I can recall many times looking up as the machine flew overhead and thinking "Go for it Dara!"

She also quite often landed the machine on the golf course immediately behind my house, particularly at Christmas when she delivered Santa to the golf course hotel, and like all of the people in our village I would stand in my garden and watch the flawless landing.

RIP Captain Dara. We will never forget you!


----------



## frangio (Jan 20, 2012)

ART6 said:


> This is a particularly sad time for we Waterford people, because Dara Fitzpatrick was for years the captain of the SAR helicopter operating out of Waterford. The airport is only ten minutes from my home, and we see the chopper flying overhead almost daily, mostly on exercises, often on real rescues off the quite dangerous south east coast. Captain Fitzpatrick was famous here, and we were all proud that the first woman SAR captain was one of us. I can recall many times looking up as the machine flew overhead and thinking "Go for it Dara!"
> 
> She also quite often landed the machine on the golf course immediately behind my house, particularly at Christmas when she delivered Santa to the golf course hotel, and like all of the people in our village I would stand in my garden and watch the flawless landing.
> 
> RIP Captain Dara. We will never forget you!


Nice words Art6.

My thoughts are with the families of the Captain and her crew, too. Surely all on here have great respect for those who risk their lives to rescue those in trouble at sea.

I too see SAR helicopters every day. Originally HMS Gannet and now Coastguard. They also do flypasts for us at several events every year and have always been very supportive of Culzean. It is an honour to work and correspond with them when making arrangements.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

This is an awful tragedy and my heart goes out to the bereaved families.


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I suppose that for anyone who has served time at sea and who knows how brutal and unforgiving the sea can be when it chooses, those who go out in lifeboats and helicopters and even fishing boats in attempts to rescue, even at the risk of their own lives, can only be classed as the better people upon who's shoulders we should stand when we speak of "humanity."


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

God rest them all, brave and dedicated people! Risking their own lives for those of others! My thoughts are with them and their loved ones!


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Condolences to the family and friends of the brave crew members.


----------



## barney b (Mar 31, 2008)

How sad when the rescuer becomes the casualty.Thinking of them all and their families.RIP.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

barney b said:


> How sad when the rescuer becomes the casualty.Thinking of them all and their families.RIP.


Making it all the more poignant.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Thinking of them in my prayers at Church this Morning.

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

A large fleet of trawlers and other craft are searching for the two missing bodies today. http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...-for-missing-rescue-116-crewmen-35597231.html


----------

